# Drop-Down menü als Linksammlung



## AIKler (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Habe mir gedacht dass auf meine Webseite ein Pulldownmenue verschiedene Links ausführen soll.
Beispiel:
Ich klicke im Pulldown auf die Auswahl "Bar" und die Seite lieblingsbar.php wird geladen.

Codebeispiel:

```
<form action="on_click">
 <p>
  <select size="1" name="Auswahl" onchange="on_click">
   <optgroup label="------------------------">
   <optgroup label="Meine Seite">
     <option value="./lieblingsbar.php">Lieblingsbar</option>
     <option value="./kontakt.php">Kontakt</option>
     <option value="./impressum.php">Impressum</option>
   <optgroup label="------------------------">
  </select>
 </p>
</form>
```

Kann ich das nicht direkt machen, wenn einer im Pull-Down auswählt dass dann gleich die Seite unter value angezeigt wird?

THX für die Hilfe

AIKler


----------



## sheel (20. Juli 2013)

Geht meines Wissens nur mit JS.
Beim Öffnen/Laden der Seite zuerst den Eintrag automatisch auswählen,
der zur aktuellen Seite passt; und bei onChange die entsprechende andere Seite laden.


----------



## Spelmann (23. Juli 2013)

In Dreamweaver kann man sich sowas zusammenklicken:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function MM_jumpMenu(targ,selObj,restore){ //v3.0
  eval(targ+".location='"+selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value+"'");
  if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
}
//-->
</script>
```


```
<form name="form" id="form">
  <select name="linkMenu" id="linkMenu" onchange="MM_jumpMenu('parent',this,0)">
    <option value="lieblingsbar.php">Lieblingsbar</option>
    <option value="kontakt.php">Kontakt</option>
    <option value="impressum.php">Impressum</option>
  </select>
</form>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,
auch wenn man sich so was in DW zusammenklicken kann, es geht nur mit JS.
Und ganz ehrlich das JS aus Dreamweaver ist echt immer eine Zumutung, nur mal so am Rande.

Grüße


----------

